
Icahn Left Trump Victory Party to Bet $1B on Stocks - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-09/icahn-left-trump-victory-party-to-bet-1-billion-on-u-s-stocks
======
feklar
My Filipino friends also all ran to the exchange today to stock up on low PHP
since Trump presidency means no pressure on Duterte and rise of their peso.

------
squozzer
All of the futures markets were down around 8 pm on Election Night. I remember
asking myself who might have shorted on futures.

